# Correct humidity for salami - when to lower



## jpaph (Nov 20, 2019)

So I'm on my 3rd attempt for making salami. One of the attempts didn't cure properly because of case hardening. At the time I had a small computer fan in the chamber which I have since removed. I've also calibrated my hygrometer too so humidity should be the correct reading.

I'm determined to get it right this time.

For the latest attempt, I kept the humidity at 90% for the first 3 days whilst the salamis were fermenting. I then dropped the humidity back to 85%. I have a nice layer of white mould now and they are losing weight. They've lost about 13% in 10 days.

Question is, should I keep it at 85% or should I lower it again to 75/80%? When would you do this?


----------



## daveomak (Nov 20, 2019)

From what I have read, 80% RH is a really good target to shoot for...  No case hardening and slow loss of weight for a great product...  






						Pancetta Mania! Out from the chamber - Pancetta Steccata and Pancetta Arrotolata
					

Pancetta Arrotolata and Pancetta Steccata cut into after four months on the dot!  The Arrotolata: only Sicilian sea salt, cure #2, and black pepper.  The Steccata: I believe I roughly spiced it the same way as Monti Nebrodi style (peperoncino, oregano, garlic, black pepper, fennel), but to be...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




...


----------



## daveomak (Nov 20, 2019)

This would be a very good investment for you.....







Disclaimer This is not a book for someone who has never made a sausage and wants to learn the skill. Basic sausage making steps must be performed at low temperatures quickly, otherwise bacteria growth will escalate. Some hobbyists may perform these operations at higher kitchen temperatures and at such conditions this is not the right place to learn the trade. This does not mean that fermented sausages cannot be made at home. We have been making them at home for thousands of years and the slow-fermented products made the traditional way still taste better than anything made with expensive microprocessor controlled equipment. To make great fermented sausages at home you need to: Learn the underlaying technology behind fermentation in order to understand the process. Get familiar with basic microbiology concepts and learn how to control bacteria. Read the chapter on safety hurdles and follow these rules to the letter. The main factor that has convinced us to write this book has been the availability of starter cultures from online distributors of sausage making equipment and supplies. Use of starter cultures combined with good manufacturing practices will make production of fermented sausages at home both safe and enjoyable. The information and recommendations contained in the book are presented in good faith and believed to be accurate.

Marianski, Stanley; Marianski, Adam. The Art of Making Fermented Sausages (Kindle Locations 25-37). Bookmagic LLC. Kindle Edition.


----------



## jpaph (Nov 20, 2019)

daveomak said:


> ead, 80% RH is a really good target to shoot for... No case hardening and slow loss of weight for a great product...


Thanks. I think I should keep it on the higher side. Last time I had it down to 75% - not sure if it was the computer fan causing the hardening. The other thing that happens is my fridge cycles a lot since it's warm here now and this drops the humidity. It takes some time for the humidifier to catch up so even though I had 75% which should be OK I thought, perhaps the overall average was actually quite a bit lower.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 22, 2019)

I have my fan on a timer... On 5 minutes... Off 30 minutes... and I have a fan that puts out 3.09 CFM..


----------



## dernektambura (Nov 26, 2019)

case hardening will happen no mater what is enviroment RH... higher RH = lower temp and vice versa.... to compensate case hardening and allow salami to age and dry properly you need to prick salami with needle .... this will get salami to dry inside out as well...


----------



## jpaph (Nov 26, 2019)

Thanks. Yes salami has been pricked.  My chamber has a humidity controller in it and I can control humidity independently


----------



## dernektambura (Nov 26, 2019)

then there is nothing to worry about... it is really up to you how fast you want salami done... 
higher humidity means longer aging and drying period and vice versa...
longer aging and drying at higher RH. means better quality cuz salami surface wont dry up to fast and slow drying process close to center of salami....


----------



## jpaph (Nov 26, 2019)

thanks. How does the temperature affect the drying?


----------



## dernektambura (Nov 26, 2019)

high temp means low relative humidity.... if you need higher temperature you need humidifier to compensate...


----------



## daveomak (Nov 27, 2019)

From ...   https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...etta-steccata-and-pancetta-arrotolata.187288/
Both were dried in the standard 55ºF/80-85%rH for the entirety of the drying period.

55F and lower is to slow down bacterial growth...   It's bacteria that is the problem...  Higher temps are not good or charcuterie.....


----------



## jpaph (Nov 27, 2019)

daveomak said:


> From ... https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...etta-steccata-and-pancetta-arrotolata.187288/
> Both were dried in the standard 55ºF/80-85%rH for the entirety of the drying period.



Wow. They look awesome and look way above my pay grade.

Good to know about the temps. Currently I'm at a bit below 55F. Things are moving along nicely and losing weight slowly.


----------

